# Utilizing Huntin Wheelz to hunt whitetail deer



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I believe that so long as the motor is less than 750 watts, it goes less than 20mph, and has functional pedals it qualifies as non-motorized but this definition is constantly evolving and not the same everywhere


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hope this eBike thing doesn't escalate to a point where new regs would be put in place. 

My wife rides her bike through the Sterling SP trail system and it clearly states no motorized vehicles. Mind you she's on a mountain bike, but I would bet the Rangers will issue tickets for anything motorized, including eBikes.

I had a Solex back in the early 70's. LOL. It had pedals, but was still classified as a moped. 

I'm willing to bet that those will be an issue riding through let's say Bald Mountain, although bicycle friendly.

Probably a non-issue for @Steve on private property, but on State or Gov land..... I'm entertaining the purchase, mostly for photo ops, but...... hate to buy one and find out that Game areas even outside of hunting season are a no-no


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

I've got the Rambo bike and can say it is a great tool to have!

Steve, what light setup did u get? Got a link?.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Steve said:


> I believe that so long as the motor is less than 750 watts, it goes less than 20mph, and has functional pedals it qualifies as non-motorized but this definition is constantly evolving and not the same everywhere



They are still not allowed on any non-motorized mountain bike trails.


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought I would add this to the bike thread. I modified my bike rack to also hold my storage rack. All you need to do is weld a cheap receiver to the bottom of the rack. Works great on cars like small SUV where you don't want to put a deer iside.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I’ve been looking at these also. I️ have one question I️ need answered from real life experiences before buying one. Do these go through mud very well???? I️ have a 1/2 mile of low muck ground that I️ would love to use more for accessing my west side of farm. My golf cart will get stuck, my 4x4 quad will make it(most times). Anyone go mudding in these??


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> I’ve been looking at these also. I️ have one question I️ need answered from real life experiences before buying one. Do these go through mud very well???? I️ have a 1/2 mile of low muck ground that I️ would love to use more for accessing my west side of farm. My golf cart will get stuck, my 4x4 quad will make it(most times). Anyone go mudding in these??


I believe the Rambo bike which I have is not rated to be submersed in water or mud for that matter. If your talking couple inches maybe, I made some custom fenders/ deflectors to keep the mud from spraying up on the motor/sprocket area as much as possible. 
Hope this helps


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

You can get 'em cheaper here. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rambo-Bikes-R750C-Camo-Fat-Bike/50127843


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Double d's said:


> I believe the Rambo bike which I have is not rated to be submersed in water or mud for that matter. If your talking couple inches maybe, I made some custom fenders/ deflectors to keep the mud from spraying up on the motor/sprocket area as much as possible.
> Hope this helps


Thanks for the reply. Not looking to submerge it LOL but how well does it go through muddy areas?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> Hope this eBike thing doesn't escalate to a point where new regs would be put in place.
> 
> My wife rides her bike through the Sterling SP trail system and it clearly states no motorized vehicles. Mind you she's on a mountain bike, but I would bet the Rangers will issue tickets for anything motorized, including eBikes.
> 
> ...


Ride mine on federal land mostly. Gets me to my hunting stand in a knick of time. You can drive cars down most places I take it. Need to print the state definition of motorized vehicle and keep it with me. 



Rico said:


> I've got the Rambo bike and can say it is a great tool to have!
> 
> Steve, what light setup did u get? Got a link?.


Ordered the biggest 5v USB cable supplied Chinese leds I could find on Amazon. They plug right into battery pack. 



bigbucks160 said:


> I’ve been looking at these also. I️ have one question I️ need answered from real life experiences before buying one. Do these go through mud very well???? I️ have a 1/2 mile of low muck ground that I️ would love to use more for accessing my west side of farm. My golf cart will get stuck, my 4x4 quad will make it(most times). Anyone go mudding in these??


I have beat the crap out of mine this week. Most days have been rainy. Need to find fenders for next year.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

ArrowFlinger said:


> You can get 'em cheaper here. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rambo-Bikes-R750C-Camo-Fat-Bike/50127843


Here is one more in my price range and it has fat tires. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Huffy-26...trategy=TIC&visitor_id=NUvDKgLFdkKzAQqK1ONjJU


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

My ride out to the stand tonight.




  








Rps20171109_143144




__
Steve


__
Nov 9, 2017


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

1500 is actually a good price if they last. Heck, a middle of the road mountain bike is around 1000.

I want one, cept I don't need one. 

I think I'll just steal Rico's.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Finally getting caught up with my pictures and video from last week during deer camp. Here is a video of me leaving camp with my crossbow on my back riding the bike in the snow. There are quite a few who ride these fat tire bikes through a lot more now than am I riding in. You can see how hard I'm pedaling


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I utilize a backpack specifically made to carry a crossbow, bow, or firearm on the back keeping hands free. Can even climb the tree with it.




  








20171109_140447




__
Steve


__
Nov 15, 2017











  








20171109_140429




__
Steve


__
Nov 15, 2017


----------

